# Heartbreakers



## jane8851 (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think there's any help for these.  :-(


----------



## bearswede (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm afraid I must concur... So sad...


  Ron


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

[] Now that hurts! I dug almost all of a smashed-up teal Dr. Townsend's Sarsaparilla a few months ago. Iron-pontiled too. Pictures like these can be hard to look at! ~Jim


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, it's painful. You want to help them but you have to accept they're beyond saving. Makes me cry to think of it.


----------



## frank (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are heartbreakers[] !!!I guess time to get the nine iron out and tee off!!![]


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 19, 2007)

The first one displays fine from the front but the Drake's is a goner. Bummer.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, True heart breakers. It would be better to never find one than to find one almost whole.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks OK as long as you don't turn it around but I can't stand knowing that it's broken so it's going back in the cellar with my other "maybe I can fix it" projects.


----------



## tombstone (Mar 4, 2007)

those are near mint by ebay standards []


----------



## welddigger (Mar 4, 2007)

Some damage but displays well in a cherry,apple,strawberry,gasoline puce. Pictures don,t show true color!!!..........................[8|]


----------



## jane8851 (Mar 4, 2007)

You guys are a riot. I could list the Homestead as having "a small chip on bottom rear corner but dislays beautifully" and the Drake's as having a minor lip chip and flea bite to corner.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2007)

You left out super rare airconditioned cabin bitters bottle......

 One must be accurate.......[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

